# Articulation switching in Studio One



## Robert Kooijman (Jun 19, 2019)

chocobitz825 said:


> here's hoping one day studio one will support expression maps. making macros to do the same is time consuming...



Yes, it was disappointing to see 4.5 didn't add this much requested feature.

However, the drum editor provides a pretty good alternative.

Because of the brilliant way Studio One incorporates the drum editor in conjunction with easy to create pitch-lists, articulation switching is arguably even simpler and more fun then in Cubase!

While there is no expression *mapping* functionality per sé as of yet in S1, one can easily assign keys-witches and name them. I'm normally using C-2 and onward: these appear then always at the top in the drum editor.

Over here, most of the key-switching is done using CCs in Kontakt. But a simple note-to-CC script either globally or on instrument level handles that. In Kontakt, you can assign multiple CC's to single notes and this gives you pretty much the same behavior as when using Cubase expression maps. An overview of your key-switches is only one mouse or key click away.

So, for example you select a violins-legato articulation on C-2, the Kontakt script then maps this to CCx for the desired articulation and CCy for legato (using e.g. $EVENT_NOTE and set_controller). Alternatively, you could skip CCs and use the default note-based key switches that come with the library, but these often start at C0 and offer less options. Once you get the hang of it, using Kontakt scripts for the mapping part is hardly more difficult then when using expression maps in Cubase


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 19, 2019)

how do you ensure that the keyswitches are always sent before the actual sounding notes?


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jun 19, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> how do you ensure that the keyswitches are always sent before the actual sounding notes?



thats why i at least was able to rely on macros to handle that. Im not sure what is necessary with a kontakt script. I would imagine it would have to delay the playback of the notes to compensate?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 19, 2019)

So is the macro moving the keyswitches earlier or moving the sounding notes later?


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jun 19, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> So is the macro moving the keyswitches earlier or moving the sounding notes later?



the macro moves the keyswitch ahead of the note by a few ms using humanization.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 19, 2019)

It’s pretty clean I like the visual of the drum editor for keyswitches. How hard is it to change articulations of a note later or to move or copy articulated notes around?


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jun 19, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> It’s pretty clean I like the visual of the drum editor for keyswitches. How hard is it to change articulations of a note later or to move or copy articulated notes around?



It's possible to do both drum map and macros. Either way its just a lot of manual labor in labeling things to match the library. For the macro, the macros are put into groups based on the library with a pull down menu like how Art Conductor works for Logic. you select the note and then choose the articulation from the pull down menu. If you dont like it, just erase the keyswitch and choose a different articulation. Ive tested and it works on multiple notes at a time since its just a macro saying to [copy note->transpose to fixed note for the articulation (legato at C-2 for example)->humanize that note .50 ahead of the original note->paste the original note back to its original position.]

hhttps://www.dropbox.com/s/bqjsx72l3599sha/Strings Keyswitches.macropage?dl=0

this is the macro page for a few strings libraries that i finished. It's got some 8dio, Spitfire, CSS, Hanz Zimmer Strings, etc. (warning it creates a lot of macros in the macro organizer, but they're labeled with library name to make them easier to find and sort/delete if necessary)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4z32k74mhlijnyx/Articulation - CSSS.pitchlist?dl=0

here's a drum map/pitch list for Cinematic Studio Solo Strings, as an example.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 19, 2019)

do you happen to know if its possible with S1 macros to insert program change events in front of note events, similar to what you have done, but on to the same track as PC events, or perhaps CC events?


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jun 19, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> do you happen to know if its possible with S1 macros to insert program change events in front of note events, similar to what you have done, but on to the same track as PC events, or perhaps CC events?



I've searched around but note entry itself was already hard enough. It doesn’t seem like there are any macros for program changes and cc events.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 19, 2019)

I really like Studio One, and I have high regard for the exceptional customer service I have had from Presonus.

However, the expression maps in Cubase means that S1, sadly, doesn't get much use from me.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 19, 2019)

chocobitz825 said:


> It's possible to do both drum map and macros. Either way its just a lot of manual labor in labeling things to match the library. For the macro, the macros are put into groups based on the library with a pull down menu like how Art Conductor works for Logic. you select the note and then choose the articulation from the pull down menu. If you dont like it, just erase the keyswitch and choose a different articulation. Ive tested and it works on multiple notes at a time since its just a macro saying to [copy note->transpose to fixed note for the articulation (legato at C-2 for example)->humanize that note .50 ahead of the original note->paste the original note back to its original position.]
> 
> hhttps://www.dropbox.com/s/bqjsx72l3599sha/Strings Keyswitches.macropage?dl=0
> 
> ...


How do you put these in place in S1?


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jun 19, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> How do you put these in place in S1?









I believe if you right click the on the “pages” window on the macro toolbar, it should have options to import and export. I don’t recall if drag and drop also works. I’ll check when I’m back at my computer.

*EDIT:* to import a macropage use the method above, and to import a drum map/pitchlist, just drag and drop into the drum map. you might need to select "store preset" to save the drum map permanately.

just to clarify again, the macropage creates a ton of articulations, so if you want to delete them, go into the macro organizer, and delete the unnecessary ones. They're properly labeled by group (developer) so you can select them in bulk and delete them easily.


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Jun 20, 2019)

Here's a short video showing key-switching in action using the drum editor in Studio One. Its in 4k, hope it's viewable.

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/81u7j1

I used Cinematic Studio Strings, 1st Violins with all articulations (18 excl. Con Sordino):
Studio One > drum editor C-2 ... F-1 > Kontakt > KSP note mapping to CCs > CSS instrument.

When setting quantize to say 1/16 in the drum editor, it is rather easy to place key-switches just ahead of "normal" note events. I usually use keypads assigned to notes C-2 and onwards. In practice, after some getting used to, there's hardly any need to apply a negative delay.

Since its so easy and quick in Studio One 4.5.1 to switch views and have all keys-witches clearly laid-out and accessible in the drum editor, I'm hardly using Cubase these days for new projects...

For anyone interested in more details, below are the pitchlist "drum map" and KSP commands used in the video example.

Cinematic Strings default CC 58 is used for articulation switching (see CSS manual for details).
Note that it's no problem to switch between sustain, legato and advanced legato, or e.g. tremolo, tremolo legato and tremolo measured (locked to tempo).
This example also shows it is not needed to map or assign outgoing notes in the script for key-switching, everything can be done using CCs here.

<Music.PitchNameList>
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Music.PitchName pitch="0" name="1st Violins Sustain"/>
<Music.PitchName pitch="1" name="1st Violins Leg"/>
<Music.PitchName pitch="2" name="1st Violins Leg Adv"/>
<Music.PitchName pitch="3" name="1st Violins Trem Leg"/>
<Music.PitchName pitch="4" name="1st Violins Trem Meas"/>
<Music.PitchName pitch="5" name="1st Violins Trills Leg"/>
<Music.PitchName pitch="6" name="1st Violins Marc Leg"/>
<Music.PitchName pitch="7" name="1st Violins Harm Leg"/>
<Music.PitchName pitch="8" name="1st Violins Spiccato"/>
<Music.PitchName pitch="9" name="1st Violins Staccatism"/>
<Music.PitchName pitch="10" name="1st Violins Staccato"/>
<Music.PitchName pitch="11" name="1st Violins Sfz"/>
<Music.PitchName pitch="12" name="1st Violins Pizzicato"/>
<Music.PitchName pitch="13" name="1st Violins Bartok"/>
<Music.PitchName pitch="14" name="1st Violins ColLegno"/>
<Music.PitchName pitch="15" name="1st Violins Marc"/>
<Music.PitchName pitch="16" name="1st Violins MarcOv"/>
<Music.PitchName pitch="17" name="1st Violins MarcOvLeg"/>
</Music.PitchNameList>


----------



## Akarin (Jun 20, 2019)

This looks really clever! Unfortunately, most of my expression maps target multis: I need to be able to change MIDI channels.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jun 20, 2019)

Robert Kooijman said:


> Here's a short video showing key-switching in action using the drum editor in Studio One. Its in 4k, hope it's viewable.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/81u7j1
> 
> ...




Nice! I suppose there are multiple approaches. I haven't used CC controls for CSS to switch articulations. Instead I just used keyswitches and velocity of the keyswitches.



until expression maps become a thing, it's probably good that are many options for working around it. Definitely appreciate the drum map for reminding me where keyswitches are on some libraries.


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Jun 20, 2019)

Akarin said:


> This looks really clever! Unfortunately, most of my expression maps target multis: I need to be able to change MIDI channels.



This should be possible using something like a KS router script. Have you tried that?


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jun 20, 2019)

Robert Kooijman said:


> This should be possible using something like a KS router script. Have you tried that?




excellent. dont know how i missed these at orange tree. I think This will help a lot with my macros. I can just set a base keyswitch range for kontakt based libraries. I can only imagine a few libraries might take some adjusting. I think I'll still stick to the macros, because I like the speed of selecting them, but the drum map will definitely help as well.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 20, 2019)

chocobitz825 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bqjsx72l3599sha/Strings Keyswitches.macropage?dl=0
> 
> this is the macro page for a few strings libraries that i finished. It's got some 8dio, Spitfire, CSS, Hanz Zimmer Strings, etc. (warning it creates a lot of macros in the macro organizer, but they're labeled with library name to make them easier to find and sort/delete if necessary)
> 
> ...



how do you install these into S1? I'm S1 newbie so please forgive me if this is obvious..


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 20, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> how do you install these into S1? I'm S1 newbie so please forgive me if this is obvious..


See @chocobitz825’s post above from 5:27 yesterday in reply to me. Open the macros toolbar. Control-click on “pages” located on the left side of the toolbar with the gear icon. The contextual menu that appears should give you the option to import.


----------



## EgM (Jun 20, 2019)

Akarin said:


> This looks really clever! Unfortunately, most of my expression maps target multis: I need to be able to change MIDI channels.



Just a quick and dirty GIF recording, but that's how I switch articulations with multis:

http://www.gamemusic.ca/SoCh.gif


----------



## Lukas (Jun 20, 2019)

Cool idea to create macros for duplicating the notes and make keyswitches out of them.

Two things that came to my mind:

- Is it really the desired behaviour that more than one note will be created if you have selected multiple notes? Of course it would ensure that each note is played with the correct articulation... but I'd prefer to have just one keyswitch when the articulation should change. This can be easily done in the macro by using the "Merge Events" command.

- You currently use the Humanize command for moving the notes. There is a "Nudge back" command that will also do the job (but without a random offset). The amount depends on the current snap setting but I'd prefer that anyway (you could also call "Toogle Snap" with an argument to deactivate snap).


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jun 20, 2019)

EgM said:


> View attachment 20766
> 
> 
> Just a quick and dirty GIF recording, but that's how I switch articulations with multis:
> ...



I don’t know why I only recently started using the transfer notes function. I’ve actually used this to clean up my tracks in the end after I have all my Keyswitches set. I transfer them to a second Keyswitch only track so my melodic data is free of unnecessary stuff. That's really cool though. To transfer the notes to the relevant articulation track.


----------



## Akarin (Jun 20, 2019)

The tricks in this thread are awesome! I will have another go at S1. Thanks all.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jun 20, 2019)

Lukas said:


> Cool idea to create macros for duplicating the notes and make keyswitches out of them.
> 
> Two things that came to my mind:
> 
> ...




Fair points. Actually the goal was to allow for it to create multiple notes if I was selecting horizontally in the editor (for example same type of articulation in different measures). Otherwise, there’s no need to select multiple notes vertically since the keyswitch doesn't care what notes there are, so long as one note triggers the switch prior. You’d select a single starting note, rather than all the notes in that same bar/position (like full chords). This made it easier for me to scroll through notes with my keyboard with one hand and select macros with the other. It also helps that after setting the macro I believe studio one jumps toward the next notes, so it can be pretty fast. The only case where I thought i might need to highlight multiple notes for the macro was for velocity based switches, but in CSS's staccato options, it seems the velocity is not the notes themselves, but the velocity of the keyswitch, so in every application, you're either adjusting one trigger note, or the keyswitch note itself.


I started with the nudge back function but this actually created problems when I sometimes switched the current snap setting. You’re right, I could set it to disable the snap setting, but really the only thing a keyswitch needs is a few ms head start, and the humanize function gives just enough of that without conflicting with any other settings. Its just enough head start, without being intrusive, and it lets me keep the keyswitch note to a smaller size.

so I should have clarified the process:

To use it, you dont need to highlight multiple notes vertically. If you do it will create as many notes as you've highlighted, which is unnecessary. you just pick one reference note and then select your macro. So for ensemble parts, I normally just click on the root note, or which ever note is first in line, and select the relevant articulation macro. This works across an arrangement also, if you want. You can command click multiple notes across an arrangement and use the macro and it will set keyswitches under them all.
*
one warning: if you do not highlight a note in the arrangement, and click on the macro, it ends up applying the transpose to every note in the current midi event. *


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jun 20, 2019)

I should note, lately I’ve found it easier to bulk edit macros in a text editor. For that purpose I made Keyswitch templates for each key. I should copy the relevant key range I need into a folder and manual edit them and import them into studio one.

If anyone would like, the Keyswitch notes are here.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ydcov4hjhomuhdq/AACpOakKhn3KpzebgfC8ES8Xa?dl=0


----------



## Lukas (Jun 21, 2019)

chocobitz825 said:


> Fair points. Actually the goal was to allow for it to create multiple notes if I was selecting horizontally in the editor (for example same type of articulation in different measures). Otherwise, there’s no need to select multiple notes vertically since the keyswitch doesn't care what notes there are, so long as one note triggers the switch prior.


Ah, right. Of course that makes sense!


----------



## x-dfo (May 5, 2020)

EgM said:


> Just a quick and dirty GIF recording, but that's how I switch articulations with multis:
> 
> http://www.gamemusic.ca/SoCh.gif


This is GREAT


----------



## Garlu (May 5, 2020)

I´d consider usinng Flexrouter inside Kontakt to transform your articulation changes (input with cc, program change, ksw or similar...) to midi channel destination.

The other option would be to load single patches into bank ¨cells¨ and trigger the change of articulations with patch changes.


----------



## Aceituna (Aug 18, 2020)

Robert Kooijman said:


> Yes, it was disappointing to see 4.5 didn't add this much requested feature.
> 
> However, the drum editor provides a pretty good alternative.
> 
> ...



Is this possible with EastWest Play?
I would like to create patches with several articulations for keyswitching in Studio One 5.
But I am not able.
To be honest, I upgraded with the promise/hope this would be solved.


----------



## Lukas (Aug 18, 2020)

How are articulation changes handled in PLAY (I only own the old Kontakt Player EWQLSO)?


----------



## Aceituna (Aug 18, 2020)

There are one patch per instrument, but none of them cover what I need.


----------



## Lukas (Aug 18, 2020)

I see. Bad chances at the moment  In Kontakt you could use a multi script that maps keyswitches to different channels / instruments but in PLAY there seems to be no equivalent MIDI processing layer.


----------



## Aceituna (Aug 18, 2020)

Lukas said:


> I see. Bad chances at the moment  In Kontakt you could use a multi script that maps keyswitches to different channels / instruments but in PLAY there seems to be no equivalent MIDI processing layer.





Lukas said:


> I see. Bad chances at the moment  In Kontakt you could use a multi script that maps keyswitches to different channels / instruments but in PLAY there seems to be no equivalent MIDI processing layer.



Thanks for your help.


----------



## Sean J (Aug 18, 2020)

Aceituna said:


> There are one patch per instrument, but none of them cover what I need.



I've always hated how Play handles articulations tbh, but I thought everything could be done with just KS now and not channels. Is that still not the case? I was a VSL then Spitfire guy, so my experience with Play is limited to occasional use at a friend's.... but I can tell you for sure that Studio One 5 is keyswitch only right now.

I've built complex mappings in several programs with Spitfire, Orchestral Tools, VSL, and some others. In the end I've found it's far more effective to have a more intelligent instrument. Meaning that velocities and speed trigger different things, like automatic switching staccato to staccatissimo, having all mutes or bow positions triggered via CC instead of a KS. The reason I say this....

With the current version of Play, can you cram more into a single KS, then only have 16 KS at max? If so, that's not just an alternative to the midi channel issue, but a FAR more realistic instrument as well.. sort of like Aaron Venture's libraries or the Spitfire solo violin legato patch by Andy Blaney, if you're familiar with those examples.

Just some food for thought, in case it helps get more use out of Play and S1.


----------



## Aceituna (Aug 18, 2020)

scoredfilms said:


> In the end I've found it's far more effective to have a more intelligent instrument.



Do you mean another library?


----------



## Sean J (Aug 18, 2020)

Aceituna said:


> Do you mean another library?



Yeah, sorry.

I'll spell what's possible for you with PLAY, and clear up what I meant.

Studio One 5 can only do KeySwitches. PLAY does have some ability to intelligently interpret what you do, which MAY help. I'm not trying to sell you away from Hollywood Strings... there's just a point worth noting if it helps you understand what options you might have. Spitfire's solo violin legato patch can trill, staccato, riccochet, and legato. That's 4 articulations auto-determined by what you play. That patch sits on a single keyswitch. It's quite effective.... but Aaron Venture avoids keyswitches completely, because his instruments are even smarter about the performance. Real samples + 10,000 variation possibilities via smart scripting = these examples.

PLAY can be semi-intelligent, from what a friend tells me. But I believe you're still limited by the MIDI channel point.


----------



## Sean J (Aug 18, 2020)

One more thing....

I meant to say, here are your options, as I see it.
1) Live with many channels
2) Change DAW's (I wouldn't, as I love S1)*
3) Try making PLAY smart if you can use Keyswitches only
4) you could always use Transmidifer.

Transmidifer can convert articulation data. It's not my favorite solution, but a clever option. It's like the FlexRouter suggestion above, but not Kontakt-only. Cubase, FL Studio, Reaper, and Logic I believe all have options for midi channel routing (though 2 of those are only via 3rd party plugins). Dorico didn't add midi routing until much later. IMHO it's all jury-rigged and the only workflows that make sense are Aaron Venture or StaffPad. Not perfect... not for everyone... just the most 'musically straightforward'.

Not a lot of great options with your circumstances, I'm afraid.


----------



## Aceituna (Aug 18, 2020)

scoredfilms said:


> Yeah, sorry.
> 
> I'll spell what's possible for you with PLAY, and clear up what I meant.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much.
My point now is to work with the tools I have. To try to get the most from them.
I know the Spitfire Virtuoso and the other available options (SWAM, SampleModeling, those for Kontakt,....)
I´ll buy some of them.
But I am know investing more in learning.
I think that the tools I have are incredible (few but enough).
I have to compose music for getting the most from them.
Sorry my explanation, just for putting in context.
My goal, is to be able to interpret in real time realistic (maybe not so realistic and complicated as the Andy Blaney ones, or yes...) lines.
With Hollywood Strings, and Studio One:
* Cubase users (and Logic ones?) can make patches with different articulations with Expression Maps. I would like to be able to do with Studio One. Is it possible? How could I do?
* Make performance patches like explained in: https://vi-control.net/community/th...llywood-strings-violins-super-playable.68562/
* Try to get the most from the bunch of legato patches included in HO: I like them. My concerns are that, when a violinist in real life is performing, he plays longs and shorts in the same line. How could I do this with HO?
I love my "Diamond" Orchestra. I would like to get the most from it in spite of cleaning my pocket trying new libraries.
Thanks again.


----------



## Sean J (Aug 19, 2020)

Aceituna said:


> My point now is to work with the tools I have.



A very good man told me to "do the best you can with what you have". When I was 14 I'd hook up a Casio keyboard to the input on my family's PC just to "sample" my own timpani & kick drum mix that sounded more like a gran casa... just so I could make my own sub drum sound. Truly horrible, yet I'm fond of the memory. Sticking with your current library is a great option.

I'm afraid I don't know as much about how to make EW work that way. Asking on that thread is probably the best place to start on that. As for mapping it to Studio One... you'll want to first figure out the performance patch aspect, then map them to keyswitches. As for how...




It's important to note that the wrench will only show up if the sampler you're using doesn't support auto-mapping via VST (in which case you wouldn't need to map anyway). Very few companies bother with that. So I'm guessing you'll see the wrench with PLAY.

No worries. Glad I could help!


----------



## Aceituna (Aug 19, 2020)

scoredfilms said:


> A very good man told me to "do the best you can with what you have". When I was 14 I'd hook up a Casio keyboard to the input on my family's PC just to "sample" my own timpani & kick drum mix that sounded more like a gran casa... just so I could make my own sub drum sound. Truly horrible, yet I'm fond of the memory. Sticking with your current library is a great option.
> 
> I'm afraid I don't know as much about how to make EW work that way. Asking on that thread is probably the best place to start on that. As for mapping it to Studio One... you'll want to first figure out the performance patch aspect, then map them to keyswitches. As for how...
> 
> ...




I checked those videos yesterday.
I got results from Kontakt instruments. But not with EastWest ones.
Kontakt instruments have preassigned CCs.
But in EastWest, you create a patch with several articulations:





You can assign a MIDI channel for each one (in spite of Omni)

And in Studio One you have the channel:





What do I have to do in Play?
What do I have to do in Studio One?

As far as I could figure out, some of the patches in HS let to change the Keyswitch assignment. But others dont:





And, I think, that keyswitch is related to the keyswitches preassigned in HS (for finger positions,...)


----------



## Sean J (Aug 19, 2020)

Leave it all on omni.

You'll only be able to use one midi channel in PLAY, as Studio One tracks only see one MIDI channel each. This is why I said you're pretty limited for options. That's more East West's problem than Studio One, but if you want to create a feature request, you could. I've requested they improve articulations and CC editing and it's already got several votes. https://answers.presonus.com/54528/link-score-to-the-piano-roll-hairpin-keyswitch-etc

I'm honestly not the best guy to talk about PLAY as much as I can tell you what can/can't be done in Studio One. It's keyswitch only in v5. My only point was that IF you can do more on each KeySwitch with PLAY, then that can help eliminate the need for using channels. Thus the Spitfire mention. 4 articulations in one keyswitch because it uses other performance traits (like velocity, speed).

As to whether PLAY can do stuff like that, EW users on here would have to chime in on that point. I don't know.

Transmidifier is the only other alternative. I also don't know Transmidifier as that's a lot more work to learn and I like keeping things simple. I installed it once then went a different route for me. But... for PLAY and S1v5 it should allow you to do what you want, plus it's free.


----------

